# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pucrra te vogla

## Prudence

Kam qe  nga mezi i MArsit qe nje dite te bukur ngrihem me pucrra sh te vogla ne fytyre.kryesisht ball dhe me rralle ketej nga periferite e faqeve.po bej nje muaj dhe jam alarmuar pse ato nuk ikin.jane aq te vogla sa nuk duken me nje veshtrim te shpejte, biles edhe ne faqe qe jane me te ralla i ndjej me mollza kur laj fytyre.skam pas kurre prob me fytyren.hyn tek fytyrat sh te pastra, por po me streson prania e tyre dhe kjo kam hall se me ben me keq.mu duken sikur mu rralluan kur die pas nje masazhi trupi aq pak sa me preku me vaj ne fytyre masazhatorja...keto u acaruan dhe sikur u shtuan.nje vizite qe bera sme tha asgje fixe sepse sipas tij nuk i kisha aq te zhvilliara saqe ti vinte nje emer.me dha nje kure qe une se bleva sepse me tha qe te acaron fillimisht dhe zgjat ca kjo pune,por une sdua ta kaloj veren me acarim lekure......sdi cte bej....nga se mund ta kem?

Kalova nje shqetesim ne MArs dhe me te i lidha dhe pucrat.....booo


Heeeeeelp

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Mos e ke nga stresi/shqetesimi qe kalove? Mbase mos mendo per ate qe kalove? Shpresoj mos te kete qene e rende

Do jete ndonje Alergji e stines. Nese kjo atehere do kaloj.

----------


## Marya

mos u shqeteso prudo, besoj te jete ndnj akne banale e sezonit, por qe te jemi me te sakte na ve ndnj foto
per momentin evito te gjitha kremerat
te shkuara

----------


## Prudence

maria se di sa mund te tregojne fotot...por sic thashe ato jane sh te vogla sh te shpeshta sidomos ne ball dhe kur i prek me mollza e ndjen qe jane me sh nga cduken me sy.
jane skuqur ca si shume se sapo lava fytyren

----------


## Plaku me kostum

cfare buzesh  :syte zemra:  



I ke te stines lol Do te ikin. E di qe sduken bukur po ske cfare u ben lol

Ose shko vizitohu tek ndonje doktor tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Mos ke alergji nga ndonje lloje cremi fytyre qe perdor dhe tek balli jane tipike llaku i flokeve . 
Ke provuar te besh banjo me avull per fytyren dhe njekohesisht uje te distiluar ( jo uje cesme) per te lare fytyren ?

----------


## Akili-A

i ke te stines, mars-prill-maj jane me mijra njerez qe kane alergji.
mos ver kremra, por shko te doktori, te marresh vesh se clloj alergjie ke, e pastaj kerko per krem.

----------


## Station

Prudence...doktori që do ta bëjë fytyrën qelibar të pastër është *deti*. :shkelje syri: 
Plazhi besojë se do zgjidhi çdo gjë.

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Prudence...doktori që do ta bëjë fytyrën qelibar të pastër është *deti*.
> Plazhi besojë se do zgjidhi çdo gjë.


Shume e sakte

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Prudence, me shume duket si irritim lekure , e dashur.  ke ndryshuar gje ne dieten tende te perditshme? ne fakt, nganjhere trupi reagon cuditshem edhe pse nje ushqim i caktuar nuk e ka ngacmuar me perpara, vjen nje moment dhe kombinimi i tij me dicka tjeter (qe mund te jete edhe stresi) jep reagim ne lekure. pse ne lekure? sepse zakonisht trupi shtyn gjithmone drejt siperfaqes , qe eshte lekura. Fakti qe te eshte skuqur lekura pasi e ke lare, me ben te dyshoj per cleanser-in (laresin).  Eliminoi laresit exfoliator me kokrriza dhe mundohu te jesh sa me e kujdesshme ne larjen e fytyres per keto kohe qe eshte e irrituar.  Gjithashtu, desha te te pyes, mos ke nderruar kremin zbutes (hidratues) te lekures kohet e fundit?  Edhe dicka tjeter, stina e re sapo ka filluar. Ndoshta ke qendruar e ekspozuar ne diell pa aplikuar faktor mbrojtes (SPF) qe duhet te jete tani te pakten 45 SPF dhe lekura eshte ngacmuar?

----------


## Prudence

kremin se kam nderuar..plus qe sjam e rregullt ne perdorimin e tij.llak flokesh asnjehere...sepse se kerkon modeli i flokeve...stres po kam pasur....madje te forte ne mes Marsi kur u shfaqen edhe pucrat.ushqim i njejti..ndoshta kam shtuar me shume keto kohe lajthi,arra bajame.se di...sme ka bere kurre vaki.......boo....doktori me rekomandoi :* crem dermobiden/ crem adaferine/lares acnicare cleanser*...s'ma mban ti perdor...se vet mjeku me tha qe do kesh per nje muaj acarim te pucrave.....dhe une se duroj dot kete.

----------


## loneeagle

Eshte alergji nga dicka qe ke perdorur ose vazhdon te perdoresh. Mos ke ndryshuar, shampo, sapun, lotion etc. Nuk jane nga stresi eshte alergji. ose mos ke ndryshuar detergjent rrobash??? Lekura e fytyres eshte teper delikate edhe pse ne pjese te tjera te trupit ti nuk ke probleme nuk do te thote qe nuk eshte alergjike. Shko tek nje dermatalog tjeter. Mund te japin nje krem kortizon qe te ndihmon ose po ka aty perdor sapun edhe lotion cetaphil.  Mendoj se eshte alergji sepse ekzema ose psorisis do ishte pak me e ashper e pa mjekuar.

----------


## Akili-A

> kremin se kam nderuar..plus qe sjam e rregullt ne perdorimin e tij.llak flokesh asnjehere...sepse se kerkon modeli i flokeve...stres po kam pasur....madje te forte ne mes Marsi kur u shfaqen edhe pucrat.ushqim i njejti..ndoshta kam shtuar me shume keto kohe lajthi,arra bajame.se di...sme ka bere kurre vaki.......boo....doktori me rekomandoi :* crem dermobiden/ crem adaferine/lares acnicare cleanser*...s'ma mban ti perdor...se vet mjeku me tha qe do kesh per nje muaj acarim te pucrave.....dhe une se duroj dot kete.


perdori ato kremrat, te shohesh rezultatin, se kur shfaqet alergjia behet edhe kronike.

----------


## Prudence

Kur i thashe mjekut per alergji...nuk e pranoi mundesine....megjithate dhe vet dyshoj se mund te jete e tille.....duhet te bej analizat...por keto per alergji skane fund...

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> kremin se kam nderuar..plus qe sjam e rregullt ne perdorimin e tij.llak flokesh asnjehere...sepse se kerkon modeli i flokeve...stres po kam pasur....madje te forte ne mes Marsi kur u shfaqen edhe pucrat.ushqim i njejti..ndoshta kam shtuar me shume keto kohe* lajthi,arra bajame.*se di...sme ka bere kurre vaki.......boo....doktori me rekomandoi :* crem dermobiden/ crem adaferine/lares acnicare cleanser*...s'ma mban ti perdor...se vet mjeku me tha qe do kesh per nje muaj acarim te pucrave.....dhe une se duroj dot kete.



bej testin e alergjise se mos je alergjike nga vaji i arrave. eshte shume serioze kjo lloj alergjie prandaj bjeri mbrapa, bej nje test e dashur, sa me shpejt dhe nderpriti njhere dhe shih si reagon lekura.  edhe nese i ha per shendetin (omega 3) te mjaftojne 4 arra ne dite. jo me shume . mundohu edhe te gjesh ndonje vitamine me Zinc qe ben rregullimin dhe stabilizimin e lekures kur ke probleme.

----------


## Akili-A

> Kur i thashe mjekut per alergji...nuk e pranoi mundesine....megjithate dhe vet dyshoj se mund te jete e tille.....duhet te bej analizat...por keto per alergji skane fund...


mbase nuk eshte alergji.
nese eshte acarim nga  pluhurat e ambientit apo ndonje prishje regjimi, do kaloj vete.
por e mira eshte te sigurohesh qe nuk eshte alergji.
sepse vete stresi qe nuk e di se c`eshte ti shton me shume pucrrat.

----------


## loneeagle

> Kur i thashe mjekut per alergji...nuk e pranoi mundesine....megjithate dhe vet dyshoj se mund te jete e tille.....duhet te bej analizat...por keto per alergji skane fund...


Po perdor ndonje krem kortizon sepse nuk te ben gje thjesht te mban inflamation ne kontroll. Ah se harrova a te hane keto kokrrat??? Apo thjesht te bezdisin. Djali im eshte alergjik nga arrat, kikirik, kivi etc. edhe ka  lekure te thate ne ia mbajme ne kontroll me cetaphil edhe me detergjent pa asnje parfum ose bojra.

----------


## Prudence

Ok.sh flm per mendimet. 

Nderkohe spo le info per acne pa lexuar.....me gjeti belaja  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Prudence

Jo nuk hane...por kur laj fytyren kam mje ndjesi sikur dhembin...dhe pasi kalon kohe nga larja kur i prek ato kane si dicka qe mund te hiqet ne maje,,,por sh sh te vogel ......se di cfare mund te prodhojne pucrat...

----------


## loneeagle

> Jo nuk hane...por kur laj fytyren kam mje ndjesi sikur dhembin...dhe pasi kalon kohe nga larja kur i prek ato kane si dicka qe mund te hiqet ne maje,,,por sh sh te vogel ......se di cfare mund te prodhojne pucrat...


Shko bej testin menjere. Une doktoreshe nuk jam por e di qe kur te dhembin ka infeksion. Menjere kontakto nje dermatolog tjeter edhe mundohu te mos perdoresh asnje gje ne fytyre, laje me uje me kamomil edhe me asgje tjeter. E di pse te pyeta nese te hane sepse e di qe ekzema edhe psoriasis te hane shume nuk i duron dote. Ti the me siper qe ke kaluar stres qe te ka rrezuar imunitetin edhe nga acne mund te kene kaluar ne infeksion te lehte.

----------

